# Hindi:to blame/I blamed ?



## knowledge123

Hi. How to say in Hindi ? : 

- *to blame* (for example ''they blame me for that accident'')
-*I blamed *

Thanks


----------



## Englishmypassion

Hello knowledge!
To blame: dosh dena, or doshi thehrana.

Wei us durghatna ka dosh mujhe de rhe hn.
Wei us durghatna ka doshi mujhe thehra rhe hn.
I hope it helps.


----------



## marrish

You ask, you get! Thank you!

The poster asked also for the past tense first person singular.


----------



## Englishmypassion

Sorry, I forgot that point.
I blamed: meine dosh diya, or meine doshi thehraya


----------



## tonyspeed

There is also ilzaam lagaanaa 
maiN ne us par ilzaam lagaayaa


----------



## Englishmypassion

Yes, Tony, but I think ilzaam is originally an Urdu word, though very common in Hindi too.
We can also say 'zimmedaar thehraana' = to hold responsible for something negative, e.g. 'Meine use zimmedaar thehraaya'. I guess zimmedaar is also an Urdu word originally but I am not sure, it's very common in Hindi.


----------



## tonyspeed

Beautiful is a French word.  Cot is a Hindi word. Hammock is an Arawak word.  The origin of a word makes no difference in a language.  The only question that matters is if it is used or not.

In either case,  it is more accurate to say doSHii is from Sanskrit and ilzaam is from Arabic by way of Persian.  The original naturally evolved Prakritik form of doshii would have probably been dokhii,  but has been replaced by imported Sanskrit दोषी in modern times even though ष is generally pronounced only by the fastidious according to its Sankrit pronunciation (the retroflex sh having for the most part died off outside of conjuncts in Prakrit).


----------



## Englishmypassion

Yes, Tony, I agree but I thought when I have the Hindi synonym of an Urdu word used in Hindi too, I should write that. Besides, I was not sure of the word 'ilzaam' being an entry in a Hindi dictionary, and didn't know whether the OP was asking about spoken Hindi or was to use the expression in formal writing. As for the origin of words or their being entries in a dictionary, you definitely know better than I do.


----------



## tonyspeed

Englishmypassion said:


> Yes, Tony, I agree but I thought when I have the Hindi synonym of an Urdu word used in Hindi too, I should write that. Besides, I was not sure of the word 'ilzaam' being an entry in a Hindi dictionary, and didn't know whether the OP was asking about spoken Hindi or was to use the expression in formal writing. As for the origin of words or their being entries in a dictionary, you definitely know better than I do.



Yes, ilzaam is found in Hindi dictionaries. There are words in Urdu that are not used in Hindi and are not mutually shared by both languages. ilzaam is not one of them.


----------



## Englishmypassion

Thanks for the information, Tony. I was sure of your knowing that.


----------



## littlepond

'ilzaam' is very much Hindi, but doesn't fit: 'ilzaam lagaanaa' means "to accuse", not "to blame". "doshi Thaihraanaa" is fine; you can also have a slightly stronger "kasuurvaar Thaihraanaa".


----------



## littlepond

tonyspeed said:


> Beautiful is a French word.



It is not; we are not talking etymologies here. The French word is "beau" and "belle" for "beautiful". "ilzaam" is a word common to both Urdu and Hindi, used as is: so it is not traced etymologies we are talking about.


----------



## Alfaaz

littlepond said:
			
		

> 'ilzaam' ... doesn't fit: 'ilzaam lagaanaa' means "to accuse", not "to blame".
> 
> ... you can also have a slightly stronger "kasuurvaar Thaihraanaa".


 Extra information from the perspective of Urdu (just in case readers are interested): 

الزام - _ilzaam_ can be used for _to blame_ was well! For this meaning, الزام دینا - _ilzaam denaa_ is usually used now!

The correct Urdu pronunciation is قُصُور وار - _*qu*suur-waar_. 

(There are a few points about the etymology and Urdu meaning of _ilzaam_ that could be interesting to discuss, but those would be off-topic for this thread.)


----------



## kephalian

Q_*u*suur-waar_. would mean hold responsible not blame.


----------



## Alfaaz

kephalian said:
			
		

> Q_*u*suur-waar_. would mean hold responsible not blame.


ذمہ دار/وار - _zimmah-daar/waar_:_ responsible, accountable, etc._

ذمہ دار/وار ٹھہرانا - _zimmah-daar/waar Thehraanaa_: _to hold/consider responsible, accountable, answerable, etc._
قصور وار - _qusuur-waar_: _at fault, blameworthy, etc._

قصور وار ٹھہرانا - _qusuur-waar Thehraanaa_ - _to consider blameworthy, at fault, etc._


----------



## marrish

What about _nindaa (karnaa)_? I've not been able to grasp its meaning? Does it fit?


----------



## littlepond

^ No, marrish jii; it does not fit at all. "nindaa karnaa" means "to speak ill" of someone.


----------



## Englishmypassion

Marrish, I'm afraid no. Ninda krna is to criticize.


----------



## marrish

Thanks to both of you. _kisii kii nindaa karnaa_ would be then to speak ill of sb, or to criticize sb. Not really clear which of these two although there is semantic common field. Which suits better?


----------



## Englishmypassion

I think it includes both the terms as they are very synonymous.
Remember Saint Kabir's valuable advice "Nindak niyre raakhiye...(I've forgotten the following words)"  = "Keep company with your critics or keep your critics with you-- they act as detergents to wash your faults off. 
Here "nindak" is a critic.


----------



## littlepond

The meaning of "nindaa" mostly employed is "to speak ill of someone", though it _can_ be used sometimes in the sense of criticizing.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Given that the thread has delved into both languages how would Urdu-phones state the following: "He casted all the blame of the botch-up on his assistant?"

Would the following make any sense:

Saaraa kaa saaraa ilzaam lagaanaa/denaa.
...../kul kaa kul Qusuur Thehraanaa.
...... Qusuur qaraar karnaa/denaa.
..... zime'daar maannaa/Thehraanaa/qaraar karnaa/denaa. 

I quite often hear this in TV dramas "woh hamesha saaraa kaa saaraa/pooraa kaa pooraa ilzaam mujh par Daaltaa/lagaataa hai."


----------



## littlepond

Sheikh_14 said:


> "He casted *cast *all the blame of the botch-up on his assistant?"?


----------

